
Ask HN: How are you using FaaS in your startup? - adjohn
I am seeing more and more companies in Who&#x27;s Hiring mentioning serverless&#x2F;Lambda&#x2F;FaaS.  I&#x27;d like to hear some of the use cases for how AWS Lambda and other FaaS offerings are being used in startups.<p>What are some of the challenges you&#x27;ve faced in going that route, and why did you decide to build on Lambda (or equivalents)?
======
jppope
We use it for a ton of our APIs. So far it's been great. Basically anything
that don't have long processing times.

The main challenges that we've had are pretty funny tbh. The documentation is
scattered because we use the Serverless framework and when you are looking for
answers people maybe using the wrong terminology. The ecosystem isn't set up
well for transpiring ES6+ features, and we were waiting for a while for queues
as an event source (all good now!). when you do have to interact directly with
amazon the documentation is terrible.

the only other thing that is funny is having to explain the benefits to other
people, and how it works. Devs that are deep in the standard monolithic
framework approach seem to take a little longer on the uptake, but thats not
really a big deal.

~~~
jppope
^^ sorry about the grammar

------
verdverm
We are building serverless and some other services / products on Kubeless (for
it's common interface to both pubsub and req/resp) and Google CloudRun for
arbitrary Docker capabilities.

Keep an eye out for our open source Heroku built on GCP

------
the_resistence
Come on gang, help a liberal arts major (and aspiring SaaS founder out) and
give more use cases ;-)

